# Application questions for USC and NYU



## Gdawg (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey guys! I've read the forum for a bit now but this is my first post. My question relates to one of the application requirements.

In both applications to USC and NYU they ask for "one concept for a feature-length script, narrative, or documentary that you would like to develop". This is differently worded than the Columbia application where they want a treatment with all of the major plot developments.

Does anyone know if this means that NYU and USC are looking for something different than columbia? Do you think they would be fine with a treatment with all major polot developments? Is that what they mean by "concept" or is it something different.

Thank you kindly to whoever responds!


----------



## Gdawg (Oct 11, 2011)

In case anyone is wondering, this is the message I got back from NYU regarding my question:

"We're looking more for a basic idea that you may want to develop should you be accepted into the program."


----------

